# Water Polisher



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

I have a 210 gallon mixed Malawi tank. I would say fully stocked. No health issues for a while, fairly clear water (just not crystal clear), water parameters all fine. I do 40 percent water changes weekly and clean out my FX 6 monthly. The filter is pretty dirty though. I do feed daily and I am guessing too much though the food never really hits the bottom before it is gone. I added a Cascade 1200 after a couple of months. I clean it monthly as well. This week I added a Magnum water polisher because I really want clearer water. The water has constant fine white particles. Bad news is that after two days running the clarifier is spewing water particles instead of sucking them out. I removed it, rinsed it out and reinstalled. There was discoloration in the waste water rinsed out of the micron filter. The filter was fine for an hour or so and then constant discharge of the fine particles. I called Marineland and they had no idea but are sending a replacement micron cartridge.

Does this sound familiar to anyone? I am going to give the Magnum another chance and then return it if it continues to do the same as it does now. Maybe I should remove the carbon and Biomedia from the Cascade and just load it with Purigen and filter pads to see if that will clear out water.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Try loading the canister with polyfill; I use it with excellent results. It is pillow filling and you can get it at Walmart in the fabric or crafts section.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Do you put the poly fill inside the white micron cartraige?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm not sure what the micron cartridge is; I would put the poly fill in the Cascade 1200 canister in place of other media. I have a Cascade 300 on a 40 gallon tank I use for polishing; I have it loaded with nothing but poly fill and it eliminates all small particles and keeps the water crystal clear. I use poly fill in an auxiliary filter on all of my tanks for polishing.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I use two cascade 1000's in my tank. But with the media, in every basket I have a floss pad. My water is crystal clear.


----------

